# Words Per Minute Calculator



## monokitty

What's a good program that I could use to find out how many words-per-minute I type at?


----------



## mose

I used to use a Sun Dial ... but I have sped up over the years - I now use a calendar. There are many good ones available!

Sorry couldn't resist - the Devil made me do it!


----------



## sniper

there are many web based ones out there. just ask google.

i'm not sure how accurate they are, but you could probably just take the average of a few different ones.


----------



## Macified

Why not just do it yourself. 

Determine a passage that you pretty much know and type for 2 minutes. Count the words. Do it a few times for an average.

Use a passage that you don't know and do it again.

Be sure to check your accuracy as well. 

It shouldn't be too hard to do on your own.


----------



## now1techdotcom

*I know a cool free online typing test to calculate your words per minute wpm*

Hi, Guys I'm new to this forum but to answer your question, Typing Buddy is a cool site that lets you take free online typing lessons to calculate words per minute (wpm), view errors and accuracy. Warning, its addictive. Here is the link:
Typing Buddy - Free online typing test to calculate your words per minute (wpm)


----------



## monokitty

now1techdotcom said:


> Hi, Guys I'm new to this forum but to answer your question, Typing Buddy is a cool site that lets you take free online typing lessons to calculate words per minute (wpm), view errors and accuracy. Warning, its addictive. Here is the link:
> Typing Buddy - Free online typing test to calculate your words per minute (wpm)


Thanks.

PS: This thread is 3 years old.


----------



## HowEver

Lars said:


> Thanks.
> 
> PS: This thread is 3 years old.


But the google ads on his site are new...


----------

